# how many people find curvy women hotter than slim women?



## vimalahot (May 2, 2014)

is it weird or normal?


----------



## Occams Chainsaw (Jan 7, 2015)

*how many people find curvy women hotter than slim women*

Over 9000.


----------



## Wiz (Apr 8, 2014)

vimalahot said:


> is it weird or normal?


Are you asking because you're wondering or are you trying to start a debate? 

Because I've seen women the size of Jupiter that has a family that loves her.

Personally I like the average +/-

It's aesthetically pleasing, and it communicates a good mental and physical health.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

From my perception as an athletic overall bod I am in the middle. And it seems like alot of men have almost extreme and narrow views on this. I hear all the time how a person prefers thin as well as hear how a person prefers bbw.


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

I hope more guys like the thin, magazine, supermodel, porno types...

Because that'll leave more of the gloriously curvy ladies for me.

Curves are the ultimate win. _Ultimate_. At least in my opinion.

(Not that I want 'all' the curvy ladies. I just want a larger pool with which I may be able to find the perfect one!)

In the picture in the OP I'm most attracted to the two on the left, the third from the right, and the one behind the letters 'CT' is a fucking _ultra_-babe.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Yay, curvy ladies love! 

I'm a fuller woman, especially in the butt/thighs area, but I also have an hourglass figure. I'm finding out that overall shape matters more to people than a thigh gap or a perfectly flat tummy, for example. 


* *






My body type is closer to this actually:














Either way, never had an issue with guys finding me attractive or fuckable in the US. Back in the Middle East (my country of origin), plus-sized/curvy ladies don't get a whole lot of love unfortunately.


----------



## Laze (Feb 19, 2015)

Saying 'do you find curvy hotter than slim' makes no sense, as all women no matter how much they weigh are just a series of curves. Though looking at the OP's picture I'd classify the girl third from the left as mildly-obese, as well as the girl left of the red head. For me, the definition of 'curvy' simply means curves, and well, like I said a body is literally just a bunch of curves...

When I think of curves I think of this: 


* *














Or less muscular curves, but still for me pretty aesthetical curves (I'm an ass man): 


* *














To me, you either have have an ass I like or you don't, and most of the time in my opinion girls who squat and workout tend to have the best asses.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't know? Where would these models fit? They come close to my idea of female perfection (body type wise, anyway):


----------



## SilverFalcon (Dec 18, 2014)

It's completely normal, though I am on the opposite side of spectrum. 















Anyway I am slim myself with just 28 inch waist and it would only be accentuated both ways next to curvy lady.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

vimalahot said:


> is it weird or normal?


Generally I find anyone attractive who is skinny.


----------



## Miss Anne Thrope (May 2, 2015)

It isn't weird to like whatever you want to like, putting other body types down as a means of complimenting your preferred is what I find weird.
What you find attractive is an individual experience, worry less and enjoy the ride.

Personally for me it depends on the person, male or female. The picture in OP won't load so I don't know which one I find more attractive and which I am personally closest to.


* *





Edit: This is basically me but with more weight in the hip/thigh/butt area. I would be happier if I was more in shape but my diet is relatively good so I feel a lot better about myself.


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

kaleidoscope said:


> Yay, curvy ladies love!
> 
> I'm a fuller woman, especially in the butt/thighs area, but I also have an hourglass figure. I'm finding out that overall shape matters more to people than a thigh gap or a perfectly flat tummy, for example.
> 
> ...


Thigh gap is unreal. I genuinely think it to be nothing more than a playground joke of a phase. It's absurd.

If you are shaped in any way like the woman in that image then you are absolutely fucking beaut.

Have I ever mentioned how gloriously attractive I am?










EDIT:



Miss Anne Thrope said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You get a shout too.

Damn I think I'm obsessed with wide hips.

I wonder if it's a phase. I hope not. I like this obsession.


----------



## Dasein (Jun 11, 2015)

I'm not so particular on body time if a woman has a great personality. But my preferences do tend to side with petite (average build or smaller) ... women who might potentially spend a lot of time sitting on my face.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

It depends.


----------



## Miss Anne Thrope (May 2, 2015)

The thing I take issue with is having my body type at my height. So I look like this pocket sized, long legged, pear shape weirdo. Not to mention that being my height means it is easy to drown in fabric and look like I don't exist.



HAL said:


> Thigh gap is unreal. I genuinely think it to be nothing more than a playground joke of a phase. It's absurd.
> 
> If you are shaped in any way like the woman in that image then you are absolutely fucking beaut.
> 
> ...


On the subject of thigh gap, the people that lust after it need to realize it is largely based on bone structure.

I have always been partial to the waist to booty area as well.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

What's the point of sexualizing people who don't want to be sexualized?


----------



## Occams Chainsaw (Jan 7, 2015)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> What's the point of sexualizing people who don't want to be sexualized?


They will bend to my will. A conquest; Proof of my powerful seductive charm/

yada yada etc etc


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Occams Chainsaw said:


> They will bend to my will. A conquest; Proof of my powerful seductive charm/
> 
> yada yada etc etc


Why is the question "this or that?" Yet people will only talk about "this?"
Does that mean that the choice is "this?"


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

Miss Anne Thrope said:


> The thing I take issue with is having my body type at my height. So I look like this pocket sized, long legged, pear shape weirdo. Not to mention that being my height means it is easy to drown in fabric and look like I don't exist.


Heh, short girls are the best!



> On the subject of thigh gap,







Only thing I disagree with is where he says (twice in one video) that Kim Kardashian is the most fapped to woman of 2014. I couldn't even name her if I saw her face. She's sexy but celebrity is not attractive, it's vacuous and narcissistic.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw (Jan 7, 2015)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Why is the question "this or that?" Yet people will only talk about "this?"
> Does that mean that the choice is "this?"


Depends. The dislike of Realism is the rage of Caliban seeing his own reflection in the mirror; The dislike of Romanticism is the rage of Caliban not seeing his own reflection in the mirror.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

I find it pretty common for most male actually people in general to prefer thicker women than slender one ( look at all the thin bashing in the media and Internet forum ) and they are sexier However- I highly doubt being curvy deals with having more or less meat . Been told that I'm curvy quite certain I'm on the thin end of the spectrum


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

I can't be looking at any ironing boards but 'curvy' is just a euphemism for fat.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

ai.tran.75 said:


> I find it pretty common for most male actually people in general to prefer thicker women than slender one ( look at all the thin bashing in the media and Internet forum ) and they are sexier However- I highly doubt being curvy deals with having more or less meat . Been told that I'm curvy quite certain I'm on the thin end of the spectrum


The perfect combination of muscle, bone, and fat? :3


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

WamphyriThrall said:


> The perfect combination of muscle, bone, and fat? :3


Yeah ... And body shape I think determines a person shape  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

I've lived in different regions and it seems like there are common preferences depending on where you live. I used to live in California which is a lot more health-conscious and beauty/youth-obsessed, and the men there gravitate more towards skinny women. I currently live in the south and have heard on numerous occasions men stating that they prefer women with a little meat on their bones, so skinny women with thigh gaps like me aren't generally seen as attractive. In fact, I've had people here worry that I've been malnourished and suffering from eating disorders. I myself have a preference for curvy women and if you were to line up a curvy woman with a supermodel, I wouldn't choose the supermodel.


----------



## Xanthus Primus (Jan 24, 2010)

I like womanly women better than any women.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Every man I ever met except for my ex. He was more into skinny boney women. He got bored with that thou and decided trans men were more his type. Last I heard he was getting married to a Trans and they were going to move in with his bi sexual brother Rick. I hear he had brain surgery not long ago, he has cancer and it spread all over his body. Hope he makes it however this is a rare kind of cancer, it is toxic and spreads at a rapid speed like an Infection all over the place. I must remember to say a lil prayer for him.


----------



## Lonewaer (Jul 14, 2014)

#2, #3, #6 are the most attractive to me. People in general have a tendency to think that "curvy" and "chubby" are the same as "fat" and "obese". While none are to be mixed up with "fit", they're certainly not "fat" or "obese". There's a healthy middle ground where there aren't lumps of fat hanging out, and where one cannot see ribs nor a thigh gap either. That middle ground is just delightful.



kaleidoscope said:


> Yay, curvy ladies love!
> 
> I'm a fuller woman, especially in the butt/thighs area, but I also have an hourglass figure. I'm finding out that overall shape matters more to people than a thigh gap or a perfectly flat tummy, for example.
> 
> ...


Yes this :blushed:
Hips, butt, thighs, and hourglass. But also bigger boobs than on this picture. Thigh gap is a joke, it just turns me off. When your thighs stop touching is when you are too skinny, from my perspective.


----------



## Another Lost Cause (Oct 6, 2015)

I'd need to meet them to truly know if I liked them or not. I'm agnostic regarding which body shape is better.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

My definition of beauty is when the person is neither unhealthily overweight or underweight. Malnourished is also a no-no.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

My SO likes curvy. He teases me that I should put on weight. 

I like slender guys... the build. SO was really, really slim when I met him. A few years later he got just a little chubby in his belly, even though he was still a slender person. That was adorable too. 

It's fun how there are all sorts of body type pairings.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> Every man I ever met except for my ex. He was more into skinny boney women. He got bored with that thou and decided trans men were more his type. Last I heard he was getting married to a Trans and they were going to move in with his bi sexual brother Rick. I hear he had brain surgery not long ago, he has cancer and it spread all over his body. Hope he makes it however this is a rare kind of cancer, it is toxic and spreads at a rapid speed like an Infection all over the place. I must remember to say a lil prayer for him.












What's the point of hearing this man's misfortune? Did you put a curse on him for being into "skinny boney" women?


----------



## spartan322 (May 20, 2016)

Curvy for sure
No brainier


----------



## Occams Chainsaw (Jan 7, 2015)

spartan322 said:


> No brainier


don't like to be challenged, huh? :wink:


----------



## spartan322 (May 20, 2016)

Occams Chainsaw said:


> don't like to be challenged, huh? :wink:


Similar to blonde or brunette

Easy right ?


----------



## Miskatonic81 (Apr 4, 2015)

Can't be too choosy, don't bite the hand that's getting you off.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

I definitely like an ass to grab.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

I hate the "every body is beautiful" message. Why is physical beauty always held up as the ultimate value for women?
How about: "I don't need to be beautiful". 

So now we have a thread where people rate how much they value a particular body type, a judgement which pretty much gets equated with the value of the woman herself. Yuck. 

/moralizing


----------



## wickedly (Mar 13, 2016)

OrangeAppled said:


> I hate the "every body is beautiful" message. Why is physical beauty always held up as the ultimate value for women?
> How about: "I don't need to be beautiful".
> 
> So now we have a thread where people rate how much they value a particular body type, a judgement which pretty much gets equated with the value of the woman herself. Yuck.
> ...


at first glance, when you see a guy do you feel attracted to his personality or his body/face?

Personality doesn't make my dick hard.
I personally like slim girls, model thin to a little curvy


----------



## Bunny (Jul 11, 2015)

It ranges really, I mean I would probably be considered slim but I do have some curves.
It's not like all thin girls are toothpicks.


----------



## wickedly (Mar 13, 2016)

Wytch said:


> It ranges really, I mean I would probably be considered slim but I do have some curves.
> It's not like all thin girls are toothpicks.


model thin to me is like anorexia, super thin girls are attractive too, can't single them out, and curvy one's are too, so its a general type. just not obesity. that's not attractive to me. every girl can be absolutely gorgeous in a given light so i tend to look past it later if i like them.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

I only find fit women sexy. The skeletons, land whales and the slob "curvy" women I don't really like.
You don't care about your health that's fine, just stay away from me.

>.> same goes for the crazies and low IQ women...*Mens sana in corpore sano or gtfo.*


----------



## Bunny (Jul 11, 2015)

wickedly said:


> model thin to me is like anorexia, super thin girls are attractive too, can't single them out, and curvy one's are too, so its a general type. just not obesity. that's not attractive to me. every girl can be absolutely gorgeous in a given light so i tend to look past it later if i like them.


I can't see anorexic as sexy but hey "to each their own".
Some people see curvy as automatically meaning overweight though and it doesn't, is all.

That's great and all but I'm not a feminist type so, no worries if you're just talking about bodies here.
:tongue:


----------



## wickedly (Mar 13, 2016)

Wytch said:


> I can't see anorexic as sexy but hey "to each their own".
> Some people see curvy as automatically meaning overweight though and it doesn't, is all.
> 
> That's great and all but I'm not a feminist type so, no worries if you're just talking about bodies here.
> :tongue:


Well aren't you the most perfect woman I've met thus far.


----------



## Bunny (Jul 11, 2015)

wickedly said:


> Well aren't you the most perfect woman I've met thus far.











:kitteh:


----------



## Acrylic (Dec 14, 2015)

.


----------



## Acrylic (Dec 14, 2015)

.


----------



## Bunny (Jul 11, 2015)

XD
What can I say? The people love me :tongue:


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

wickedly said:


> at first glance, when you see a guy do you feel attracted to his personality or his body/face?
> 
> Personality doesn't make my dick hard.
> I personally like slim girls, model thin to a little curvy


Attractiveness is not the same as beauty. People can and do find others physically attractive although not beautiful. Beauty is not necessary for much (not saying it has no value). 

You miss my point.... Whether or not someone makes your dick hard has little to do with their overall value as a person, but too often it is presented that way for women. The dicussion of women's bodies is overdone.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

vimalahot said:


> is it weird or normal?


It's normal to like anything as long as you're not into morbidly obese or went-to-nazi-camp body types.


----------



## Mercedene (May 6, 2016)

kaleidoscope said:


> Yay, curvy ladies love!
> 
> I'm a fuller woman, especially in the butt/thighs area, but I also have an hourglass figure. I'm finding out that overall shape matters more to people than a thigh gap or a perfectly flat tummy, for example.
> 
> ...


Then, I should run away to US I guess :laughing:


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Curvy vs skinny is a false dichotomy. There are women who are thin and have an hourglass figure, and there are women who are average or "fleshier" (i.e. naturally not skinny, I don't know what to call that because it's not really "fat", lol) and have an hourglass figure. Curvy is hot and extremes are unattractive (bones popping out or dimply/cellulose/layered rolls of skin). Also, on the extremes is where the figure is usually lost as well (this is also true for men, too-fat and too-thin men often don't have broader shoulders than waists, esp since fat guys can start to get fat stomachs or widen in the hips).


----------



## Miskatonic81 (Apr 4, 2015)

It's normal to like whatever you like. Shaming someone's standard of beauty is as bad as shaming someone for not being that standard.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

FreeBeer said:


> *Mens sana in corpore sano or gtfo.*


haha this is brilliant.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

vimalahot said:


> is it weird or normal?


It is fairly normal - most males (via) USA are trending (Via) Curvy + large figured female(s). Fat people will be the norm (&) skinny-humiliation will be in. I belong elsewhere - everyone is flabby + big here. If curvy // fat or obese becomes a norm; I am leaving the country to India - where culture is still rampant (&) skinny folk(s) are still in, and they know how to ''dance'' -- other than this massive butt epidemic + obese // or ''everyone is beautiful'' nonsense. There must be a standard to live up to; for myself personally - it is not here.



* *


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

@vimalahot

I always have preferred curvy to rail thin.


----------



## Prada (Sep 10, 2015)

Personally I prefer average built women. Too skinny or too fat is a huge turn off for me.


----------



## Acrylic (Dec 14, 2015)

.


----------



## Dissonance (Aug 23, 2012)

*Curvy women or slim women?*

Yes.

Edit: Just saw an identical post in the tits or ass thread. Hah.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

kaleidoscope said:


> What's the point of hearing this man's misfortune? Did you put a curse on him for being into "skinny boney" women?


You can't put a curse on the devil. Nah, the Trans man he married must have put a curse on him , I guess once you go Trans you never go back. What's the point in hearing this man's misfortune ? You read it didn't you, why did you take time out of your day to quote me, oh let me tell you why my dear. You like everyone Just cant' resist me, whether it be bad or good, you just can't. I get that, that is my life in this beautiful virtual world and I have accepted it. Men and women alike Just cant' stay away:kitteh::blushed:


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

All these women with the exception of 3 I would say are "normal". The other 3 are "curvy" = they are tad overweight but not close to obese like the word is used now to counter-act fat shaming. The "normal" women just have lots of boobage, which I suppose is what makes them curvy. It reminds me of what curvy was before the whole fat pride movement started. 
They are all very nice, though I'm not a guy but from what I've seen most men would really like them as well.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Safe to say my body shape is nothing like the physique of any of those women.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall (Mar 27, 2014)

Wytch said:


> My body type is a lot like Scarlett Johansson's and I consider her curvy but idk maybe she is considered slim by others. :shrugs:
> View attachment 529154


Curvy based on perk of the chest and thigh size. If she was 5 inches taller with the same features she would be slim and if her chest was slightly permit she would be "normal," although I'll admit "normal" is not that common.


----------



## Bunny (Jul 11, 2015)

BIGJake111 said:


> Curvy based on perk of the chest and thigh size. If she was 5 inches taller with the same features she would be slim and if her chest was slightly permit she would be "normal," although I'll admit "normal" is not that common.


True, with a more slender hourglass your body type can be a little less defined (per se) type-wise.
That probably is part of it too when you're petite since I'm only about 2 inches shorter than her.
Everything is going to look bigger, heh.

Eh, normal is different depending on who you are or where you are.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

I assume that curvy means an hourglass body with no muscle definition and apparent bones.

I prefer to see the muscles. I guess most men don't.. But their preference for soft women is very ideological.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Wytch said:


> True, with a more slender hourglass your body type can be a little less defined (per se) type-wise.
> That probably is part of it too when you're petite since I'm only about 2 inches shorter than her.
> Everything is going to look bigger, heh.
> 
> Eh, normal is different depending on who you are or where you are.


Your avatar is curvy.


----------



## Bunny (Jul 11, 2015)

ninjahitsawall said:


> Your avatar is curvy.


One of the reasons I picked it.


----------



## spartan322 (May 20, 2016)

Miss Anne Thrope said:


> Ay! Team pear shape! Do I ever feel you, especially on having to buy things 2-3 sizes bigger so my ass will fit.
> The part I don't like is always having to wear a belt because my waist is so much smaller.


Baby got back...Ann's rocking the gorgeous face and the sexy ass


----------



## Bunny (Jul 11, 2015)

I never wanted muscles and tbh I don't even like guys with a lot of muscles.
I really like toned guys sorta like Zac Efron.








Lol.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall (Mar 27, 2014)

IDontThinkSo said:


> I assume that curvy means an hourglass body with no muscle definition and apparent bones.
> 
> I prefer to see the muscles. I guess most men don't.. But their preference for soft women is very ideological.


I like some muscle, I like a girl with a defining line for her upper abs at the least.


----------



## Bunny (Jul 11, 2015)

She's hot but personally I wouldn't go much more than that.


----------



## lifeisanillusion (Feb 21, 2011)

I am generally not attracted to super skinny women, who are more anorexic looking. Overall, I would say I prefer curvy women. Especially women that are a bit chubby and have big boobs. I love when a chubbier or overweight girl with big boobs wears tight clothing to not hide their curves and walks into a room like they own the whole place. I think a big part of that is her confidence, or perceived confidence, which makes her attractive.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

IDontThinkSo said:


> I assume that curvy means an hourglass body with no muscle definition and apparent bones.
> 
> I prefer to see the muscles. I guess most men don't.. But their preference for soft women is very ideological.


Well, most men are weenies. :frustrating: Aside from the obvious perks that come from athletic and muscular body types, I'd like to think they represent something about the person's character. 

I'm not picky when it comes to women, honestly. Anything from slim to curvy is fair game. Style (punk, goth, anime), personality, and interest probably play a bigger part.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

On defense of slender women- highly doubt it's media that persuade people to find them attractive








She's pretty good looking to me. 
Thick thin etc it's usually body shape and face that makes one pleasing to look at 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

ai.tran.75 said:


> On defense of slender women- highly doubt it's media that persuade people to find them attractive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eyes, smile and legs yeah. Ok we can add waist and not fake boobs. Wait, who said that's only how I like wymen ?


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

GoodOldDreamer said:


> Bigger curves = better personality.


What's the correlation between body type and personality? 

I'm trying not to read too much into what you're saying, but I've heard this before. That girls who are heavier or curvier make up for their body type by working on their personality's desirability instead. Or that they're better in bed because they're trying to compensate for their weight. I'm not sure how I feel about it, but part of me gets upset hearing that assumption.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

kaleidoscope said:


> What's the correlation between body type and personality?
> 
> I'm trying not to read too much into what you're saying, but I've heard this before. That girls who are heavier or curvier make up for their body type by working on their personality's desirability instead. Or that they're better in bed because they're trying to compensate for their weight. I'm not sure how I feel about it, but part of me gets upset hearing that assumption.


I think they're more confident? Sort of hard to hide, when you're on the larger side, and I've read elsewhere that having a butt makes it harder for people to push you around. There's not really a male equivalent to "curvy", and working out muscles isn't exactly the same thing as being "round" in certain places, naturally (the only comparison to "tits and ass" might be "cock"). 

The borderline anorexic body types you see in Hollywood wouldn't go over so well in African American and Hispanic cultures.


----------



## Crimson Ash (May 16, 2012)

Give me all the fit/toned and/or overall physically healthy women who know their bodies enough to be comfortable with it in most ways.

Honestly this debate is quite irritating. People have preferences and they are allowed to have them. Just because your preferences don't match others doesn't make their own any less valid.

The amount of different body types that exist combined with the different genes that allow for various amounts of 
fat and muscle to accumulate on ones bone structure is incredibly varied. As such each person is different in many subtle ways and simply contrasting between two obscure definitions such as curvy and slim does a disservice to all the shades in between.

Physical attractiveness is highly subjective. Though certain overall patterns can be found based on wide studies of particular aspects throughout human history, allowing those to define attractiveness to yourself would lead to quite unsatisfactory results. Whether about ones own attractiveness or what one finds attractive.




Sensational said:


> From my perception as an athletic overall bod I am in the middle. And it seems like alot of men have almost extreme and narrow views on this. I hear all the time how a person prefers thin as well as hear how a person prefers bbw.


It is usually because most guys do not really know their type or simply come up with that manufactured response to appease their peers and find common relatable ground. It is also the case that many men would like to experience certain different body types so they fantasize about experiencing them for some reason or another. In my mind I think it is due to some biological drive or something.

Most guys just don't care too much either way in my experience. The ones that do make it a point to say things like "they will only fuck 'x' body type" or "they like it when the body looks like 'a, b and c' aspects and they refuse to involve themselves with others" are usually superficial characters who need their egos taken down a few notches.

At least that's how I see it.




kaleidoscope said:


> What's the correlation between body type and personality?
> 
> I'm trying not to read too much into what you're saying, but I've heard this before. That girls who are heavier or curvier make up for their body type by working on their personality's desirability instead. Or that they're better in bed because they're trying to compensate for their weight. I'm not sure how I feel about it, but part of me gets upset hearing that assumption.



There is no correlation. Anyone who attempts to make that correlation has not spend enough time around different kinds of people.

I get incredibly upset by this assumption. For it invalidates ones personality based on their physicality. See my above description on attractiveness.

I have met people of all shapes and sizes having the worst personalities and the best personalities. making that correlation makes the assumption that in order to compensate people attempt and make their other qualities more desirable. 

In truth it always is dependent on who the person is. They can have the curviest bodies imaginable but have the absolute worst personality, or alternatively have the friendliest and/or most pleasant personality. Same goes for the more petite and slender body types out there. Some have incredibly good personalities and some can be the worst possible people to be around.

It is overall highly subjective based on who they are and what they have shaped their personality to be.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

WamphyriThrall said:


> I think they're more confident? Sort of hard to hide, when you're on the larger side, and I've read elsewhere that having a butt makes it harder for people to push you around. There's not really a male equivalent to "curvy", and working out muscles isn't exactly the same thing as being "round" in certain places, naturally (the only comparison to "tits and ass" might be "cock").
> 
> The borderline anorexic body types you see in Hollywood wouldn't go over so well in African American and Hispanic cultures.


From personal experience, I had to fake confidence before actually feeling it. My close friend back home tells me I'm one of the few fuller women he knows who are extremely comfortable with their body and I was like "really? because I feel like shit deep inside". Well, not anymore, but it was like that at the time. It was so weird to me that how I felt about myself didn't show. I also developed self-deprecating humor (specifically related to my body) so that I would have to joke about it before others did, which lessened the impact of it on me. 

I guess working on outwardly projecting that confidence, despite feeling internally insecure, can give that impression and also make you hyper-aware of the possibility of being pushed around, and hence more resistant to it. Can also help you develop thicker skin. 

Don't know if this makes sense at all.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

kaleidoscope said:


> From personal experience, I had to fake confidence before actually feeling it. My close friend back home tells me I'm one of the few fuller women he knows who are extremely comfortable with their body and I was like "really? because I feel like shit deep inside". Well, not anymore, but it was like that at the time. It was so weird to me that how I felt about myself didn't show. I also developed self-deprecating humor (specifically related to my body) so that I would have to joke about it before others did, which lessened the impact of it on me.
> 
> I guess making working on outwardly projecting that confidence, despite feeling internally insecure, can give that impression and also make you hyper-aware of the possibility of being pushed around, and hence more resistant to it. Can also help you develop thicker skin.
> 
> Don't know if this makes sense at all.


Honestly, I think more women feel like shit inside than not, whether they're super models or not.


----------



## Dasein (Jun 11, 2015)

Wytch said:


> She's hot but personally I wouldn't go much more than that.


She can have a seat on my face anytime!


----------



## Laze (Feb 19, 2015)

ai.tran.75 said:


> On defense of slender women- highly doubt it's media that persuade people to find them attractive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The main problem with anything these days in terms how people look, is the ridiculous amount of edits that are done to pictures. This girl has been so heavily photoshopped you might as well class her as a different fucking species...


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Laze said:


> The main problem with anything these days in terms how people look, is the ridiculous amount of edits that are done to pictures. This girl has been so heavily photoshopped you might as well class her as a different fucking species...












Photo shop or not I still find her pretty damn good looking 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bunny (Jul 11, 2015)

Laze said:


> The main problem with anything these days in terms how people look, is the ridiculous amount of edits that are done to pictures. This girl has been so heavily photoshopped you might as well class her as a different fucking species...


I think her point was on the body-type not the actual girl in the photo or how her body got to how it is.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Photo shop or not I still find her pretty damn good looking
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A bit plain/boring... *shrugs*


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Wytch said:


> I never wanted muscles and tbh I don't even like guys with a lot of muscles.
> I really like toned guys sorta like Zac Efron.
> 
> 
> ...


Never much into muscles or buff guys either - I have a tendency to like lean/thin men - however it's the face that usually capture my attention 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laze (Feb 19, 2015)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Photo shop or not I still find her pretty damn good looking


I agree, she is good looking, even more so in that less shiny cyborg-looking overly edited picture.



Wytch said:


> I think her point was on the body-type not the actual girl in the photo or how her body got to how it is.


Yeah but her body in that picture will have been tweaked, adding more volume to areas and making the lines drawn by her silhouette more aesthetically pleasing. I mean it's all been said before with the 'unrealistic standards of beauty' and all that. But it really is true, and sad.


----------



## Bunny (Jul 11, 2015)

Laze said:


> I agree, she is good looking, even more so in that less shiny cyborg-looking overly edited picture.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but her body in that picture will have been tweaked, adding more volume to areas and making the lines drawn by her silhouette more aesthetically pleasing. I mean it's all been said before with the 'unrealistic standards of beauty' and all that. But it really is true, and sad.


I understand your point but there are women out there with similar body-types to hers that are real.
That was my only point.




ai.tran.75 said:


> Never much into muscles or buff guys either - I have a tendency to like lean/thin men - however it's the face that usually capture my attention.


Well, I was only speaking of guys who are toned but that doesn't matter too much to me either.
Lean is perfectly okay by me as long as he's not _too_ thin.
I mean sure the face is more important but I was speaking of body alone.


----------



## wickedly (Mar 13, 2016)

Wytch said:


> I never wanted muscles and tbh I don't even like guys with a lot of muscles.
> I really like toned guys sorta like Zac Efron.
> 
> 
> ...


Who doesn't like Zac efron, he's hot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

kaleidoscope said:


> What's the correlation between body type and personality?
> 
> I'm trying not to read too much into what you're saying, but I've heard this before. *That girls who are heavier or curvier make up for their body type by working on their personality's desirability instead.* Or that they're better in bed because they're trying to compensate for their weight. I'm not sure how I feel about it, but part of me gets upset hearing that assumption.





WamphyriThrall said:


> *I think they're more confident? Sort of hard to hide, when you're on the larger side, and I've read elsewhere that having a butt makes it harder for people to push you around.* There's not really a male equivalent to "curvy", and working out muscles isn't exactly the same thing as being "round" in certain places, naturally (the only comparison to "tits and ass" might be "cock").
> 
> The borderline anorexic body types you see in Hollywood wouldn't go over so well in African American and Hispanic cultures.


It's not so much about correlation as it is about personal preference and experience. As a demi, physical stuff comes second to me, and most of my previous partners had more/bigger curves so it's just something I noticed. Hindsight and all that. They have the personality/character I like. I couldn't say where it comes from. Maybe there's self confidence going against the norms. Or a self depricating humor that I share. Maybe because I'm what I call 'cute chubby' too that I share more in their plight and can relate. Or any number of other things.

Maybe I should've said something like "more curves = more personality" or something, I dunno. What I meant was not necessarily 'better' in general (though it tends to be better for me personally), but... more. More assertives, more gregarious, more open, more humble, more relateable, just... more of the qualities that I like and less of those I don't.

But I know I'm odd in my tastes, so whatever, it won't apply for many lol. I'm a demi, an INFJ, a 9, sp/sx... I'm sure it all comes down to those factors and more. Yay preferences!


----------



## Occams Chainsaw (Jan 7, 2015)

GoodOldDreamer said:


> Maybe I should've said something like "more curves = more personality"


This is still a ridiculous statement.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw (Jan 7, 2015)

@GoodOldDreamer

Allow me to elaborate. 

Liking fat girls is fine (strawman - used to show that it does't matter how big 'curvy' gets in this argument). Preferring a 'bubbly' or any other type of personality that you associate with curvy people is also fine. What isn't is implying that curvy implies an objectively superior personality which you do when you say 'more personality.' If you'd said "I prefer the personality of the curvy women I've met in my life," I think that'd be absolutely acceptable. In the way you present it, it marginalises and insults people who may not have a curvy figure and/or are of a normal or slim weight because they have 'less' personality. Not okay.


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

I made it clear in my previous post it's my personal preference and obviously doesn't apply to others.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw (Jan 7, 2015)

GoodOldDreamer said:


> I made it clear in my previous post it's my personal preference and obviously doesn't apply to others.


And I made sure to explain why even so your statement is still unacceptable in my next post. Please make sure to quote or mention if you're to reply directly to my comments. Thanks.


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

Personal preferences can't be unacceptable as they're only applied personally, lol. Also, this thread is asking for personal preferences, explicitly if it's 'normal or weird' to like curvy bodies. I assert it's fine. Apparently you do not. I never said my preferences are all that should matter to everyone. They just matter to me. And the OP wanted to know if anyone shared them, and I do.

I'm not here to argue this, nor more especially to argue you. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw (Jan 7, 2015)

GoodOldDreamer said:


> nor more especially to argue you.


That's an odd statement. I've never come across you other than the 5 word games. Nonetheless, because I don't make arguments personal, I'm going to continue regardless of the passive aggression in your posts which both indicate clearly why you're unable to see past your nose in your contributions here.

Again, I make NO indication that personal preference is not okay. I state only that "big curves = big personality" or "more curves = more personality" is, by definition, an equality and you write is as an axiom but it's false. You do consider that maybe you got along better with big people because you're also "cute chubby" (lol). And I don't have an issue with this. Could you imagine if I'd said "Dark skin = dark personality"... but that's okay because it's just my opinion amirite? Your opinion is stupid. You can't equate the two without being insulting and blatantly wrong in the way you state it.

I only ask that you quote because I use the 'hybrid' forum thread viewer. It's difficult to navigate conversations otherwise. Not too much to ask, I don't think. Please leave whatever grievance you think you have at the door.

edit: Or even message me personally if it's actually an issue, since this is the first I'm hearing of it.


----------



## Spiren (May 12, 2016)

UK size 8-12 max. basically. I've been with a couple of 6s before who were petite.

A face I find appealing and some clear curves are what I'm after on the physical front.

It seems most people value the face above everything else, followed by women on the slim end of the spectrum. In reality, most women probably fall in between and it depends on the age range of the women concerned.


----------



## Thomas60 (Aug 7, 2011)

*Thread warning 
As of now, cease interpersonal disputes and keep to the topic.
Report posts you take issue with 
*


----------



## bruh (Oct 27, 2015)

I would say anyone who looks after their health


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

I can't say I have a strong aesthetic preference for curvy or skinny builds. I've seen it work both ways. I don't like bony, or if it's evident that the girl is starving herself for it (which is distinct from a naturally slim person). Even slightly chubby can be really cute on some people. Generally facial features are more interesting/attractive to me. 

On men, blonde hair, blue eyes, very fair skin. Vibrant, curious, yet soft eyes are the most appealing. That perpetually dead look some people have is a huge red flag (not due to depression, more due to a fundamental personal dullness or void). Overall, eyes would probably be the most defining feature to me.


----------

